# Capture POST body

## grant123

How can I capture the body of a POST request without tcpdump?  tcpdump is crashing for me unfortunately.

----------

## John R. Graham

Probably the simplest way to ensure that you're doing so non-invasively is to set up wireshark on a separate machine. Is that an option for you?

- John

----------

## Hu

Do you have control over the client process, the server process, or both?  If the POST originates from a browser, and you are the user who runs the browser, you could also trying using the browser's developer tools to capture the content.

----------

## grant123

I only have control over the remote server, not the client.

----------

